# Xtreme breasts.  I mean bra.



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2009)

This is just the same thing as wearing two bras. I get the same effect when I do that. I have to wear 2 when I work out and that's how I figured that out. Just a waste of money.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## moopoint (Apr 19, 2009)

^^lmfao


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

i'm not keen on the look it gives to be honest! plus if i jacked my boobs up like that they'd hit my chin!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, next time I have a hearing, I'm gonna wear one to see if I get preferential treatment.


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2009)

^ LOL...tell us how it goes


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh my! That would literally make my breasts a chin rest.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

For $89.95 I will tape mine up!! Gawd!! I don't mind boobs..I just don't like boobs that look overly fake..I like boobs that look natural whether they are born or bought..that makes them scream boob job ..Or hey Look at my boobs please...IMO...But to each their own I guess


----------



## User35 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah for nearly 90 bucks ??? no way jose ! Im thinkin it looks hot and uncomfortable too. DUMB !


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 19, 2009)

dayum I seriously dont need my boobs to look any bigger or perkier.  My boobs are fucken huge as it is.  I really dont need any more pervs staring at me like that.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 19, 2009)

all those boobs look horrible!!
why can't women appreciate the natural look?!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 19, 2009)

^^^^ When it comes to boobies some women will never be satisfied. Its sad


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 19, 2009)

oh my. 

i can't fight the urge to flip quarters or something in the infomercial women's cleavage.

I would choke if I tried that. I already hate feeling bullet proof in a regular push up bra, push 'em up even further? no thanks.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 20, 2009)

WTH? That thing has so many damn straps, it looks like a straight jacket for the titties!

I'd rather have a boob job...at least a guy can figure that out. 

I'd like to see a man try and undo that titty harness without accidentally taking out his eye, or hanging himself.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 20, 2009)

What if you wear it all the time and then decide to skip a day and people ask, "Whoa, what happened to your boobs?". How would you handle that situation?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tell them you misplaced the cord to your air pump


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 20, 2009)

oh hell no my boobs already look like that with one bra any more pushing up and they would be literally touching my chin


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 20, 2009)

I have no comment


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have no comment_

 
We love you Ninja boobs!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 That was a comment!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

I would sadly try this. I think more for a good laugh than anything else, though.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah it is kind of sad that some ladies feel the need to buy these! boobs are amazing whatever they look like! they feed babies! that's all they need to do! not stand up to attention like that! tis weird!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh...I don't mind mine standing up like that..I'm sure it beats the alternative of them pointing down at ones shoes ...I just mind being in total discomfort making them do so.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^ LMFAO Tish


----------



## Tahti (Apr 20, 2009)

Good lord. o_o;; That's pretty scary.
Looks incredibly uncomfortable, as well as looking completely unnatural... Who's breasts look like that naturally?! 

Wouldn't work on someone really flat chested - my boobs are so small I don't bother wearing a bra normally - just tried the double bra thing and all it did really was make my collarbones look fat, LOL.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 20, 2009)

delete


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the post this was really funny.

But yeah, else you want the 'push up corset' effect.. don't go for that...

I can't stand my usual bra that much.. so this one, I don,t even want to imagine a day in it, my rib cage would hurt like hell.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_^^^^ When it comes to boobies some women will never be satisfied. Its sad_

 
well christ! Eventually i plan on getting a reduction, but i certainly won't jack my new teeny titties up to my chin so they look like tennis balls. 

these are obscene!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG THESE COMMENTS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you guys are hilarious!

Ok, people, if you want to invest in that at least go for the cheaper route - the chic shaper.

Order Here!

It looks like the exact same thing for like what, a quarter of the price?!

I would like bigger boobs, I have those silicon insert things from Victoria's Secret (they work to some extent but are pretty uncomfortable if worn all day..) but that thing seriously makes your boobs look WAAAY too unnatural for my taste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks too much like literally two balloons stuffed under your chest. Not very attractive. 

I was thinking of trying one of those bra clips, but they don't look like they're worth it either.

With all of the technology we have these days, can't somebody invent SOMETHING that can make my small barely B cups into a beautiful bust??? *weeps*

...because wonder bras don't do enough wonders!! >:O


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh dear. I must say I don't really like how they look =/ not to mention how uncomfortable it must be.. but whatever lol

^oo and it's buy one get one free lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2009)

*EXTREEEEEEEEEME BRAAAAAAA *plays death metal and headbangs**

*INTENSE CLEEEEAAAVAGEEEE MAKES your TiTS LOOK LIKE A BUTT!!!!*

*EXTREEEEMMMEE DISApPOINTMENT WHEN THE GUY YOU BRING HOME SEES YOU TAKE OFF THE EXTREEEEEEME BRA!!!!*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 21, 2009)

They will probably be at Walgreens or CVS soon next to the "The Bean" or  ShamWow.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 22, 2009)

^ LMAO @ chocolategodess xDDDDD


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*INTENSE CLEEEEAAAVAGEEEE MAKES your TiTS LOOK LIKE A BUTT!!!!*
_

 











.....


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_WTH? That thing has so many damn straps, it looks like a straight jacket for the titties!

I'd rather have a boob job...at least a guy can figure that out. 

I'd like to see a man try and undo that titty harness without accidentally taking out his eye, or hanging himself._

 
lmao!

yeah...this thing looks way too uncomfortable and quite simply- TOO FAKE.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 22, 2009)

They look very fake. I feel I cannot breathe, eat or drink in them. I don't think they will work on me anyway.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 22, 2009)

You know what? I bet that thing doesn't even work. I'm sure if I bought that I would NOT have Xtreme boobs. 

Great, now you all make me wanna buy it and test it out!


----------



## ambicion6 (May 3, 2009)

this looks like a medieval torture device!  although i think the part about it improving your posture could be a plus.


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

^ You could wear a corset for that too... they look better plus if you get an overbust one, not only do they push your boobs up but they cinch you waist too ^_^ I wear underbusts quite a bit and there is no way you can slouch in a proper corset lol..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2009)

For 90 bucks it's a huge ripoff! Just because::: I have a bra with that back shape and it peeks through many shirts i have, so i don't wear it.  I used to have more cleavage, but with kids and age its going away. I'm coming to terms with it as i notice people really don't give a crap what your breasts look like, its whats upstairs in your brain that matters.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ You could wear a corset for that too... they look better plus if you get an overbust one, not only do they push your boobs up but they cinch you waist too ^_^ I wear underbusts quite a bit and there is no way you can slouch in a proper corset lol.._

 
good point, and you don't see straps and the back so  a corset would be a way better investment.  they look sexier without other clohes on too, not like a contraption they are advertising.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 6, 2009)

oh my
i can't wait to buy something that will push these D's up to my clavicle and have not one but THREE straps across both shoulders.
NOT!!!
extreme bra: a.k.a. boob harness
wtf??!!
and the kicker??!! *ONLY* $89.95


----------



## VioletB (May 6, 2009)

You know what is funny??  That's what my chest looked like 2 days after my augment..  I called my mom sobbing asking her why I chose to make myself look this way??  Thank the good lord the swelling went down and now they look fine!!


----------



## pianohno (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*EXTREEEEEEEEEME BRAAAAAAA *plays death metal and headbangs**

*INTENSE CLEEEEAAAVAGEEEE MAKES your TiTS LOOK LIKE A BUTT!!!!*

*EXTREEEEMMMEE DISApPOINTMENT WHEN THE GUY YOU BRING HOME SEES YOU TAKE OFF THE EXTREEEEEEME BRA!!!!*_

 


This is the best thing I have ever read in my life, I love you - no joke.


----------

